# ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.16_5



## nedry (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, I have ghostscript9-base-9.06_13 installed and ghostscript9-x11-9.06_12 installed but portmaster(8) keeps trying to install ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.16_5 which is incompatible. I can't seem to get it to move on from this point. How do I get portmaster(8) to upgrade all other ports and not try and install/upgrade ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.16_5 which is not even installed.
Thanks,
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2017)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20160324:
  AFFECTS: print/ghostscript9-base
  AUTHOR: tijl@FreeBSD.org
                 
  The default Ghostscript port has changed from print/ghostscript9-base,
  which is no longer developed, to print/ghostscript9-agpl-base.  Package
  users will upgrade automatically.  Ports users can stick with the old
  port by adding "DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ghostscript=9" to /etc/make.conf, or
  move to the new port with:                                
                                                                
      portmaster -o print/ghostscript9-agpl-base ghostscript9-base      
  or: portupgrade -o print/ghostscript9-agpl-base print/ghostscript9-base    
                                                                               
  And if you have ghostscript9-x11 installed:                                     
                                                                                       
      portmaster -o print/ghostscript9-agpl-x11 ghostscript9-x11                        
  or: portupgrade -o print/ghostscript9-agpl-x11 print/ghostscript9-x11                 
                                                                                       
  Note that print/ghostscript9-agpl-base is licensed under the AGPLv3                  
  while print/ghostscript9-base is licensed under the GPLv3.
```


----------

